# Nissan X trail car engine not starting



## nissan2007 (Jun 8, 2016)

Problem:hi, my nissan x trail, 2007, diesel, manual 2.2 engine is not starting. 

Background: my flywheel was having problem, after replacing the fly wheel car went for 10km test drive it was ok. Once stopped, then again try to restart its never started. 1 month back my driver put petrol instead diesel, changed diesel filter/pump and car was running for 1 month

when iam trying to start i get normal sound but engine is not firing. checked battery, starter, injector, fuel, all are ok. Nissan technician given a reset to computer program still not started. computer showing error on nozzles, when nozzle/injector both changed, still its not starting. all electrical wiring checked. now they removed computer box and testing again. so far car has not started, can some one please help me. Looks like some small problem, but many guys worked still no solution, please some expert help.
my email is [email protected].


----------

